
SoftBank, Legend Invest $150M in Didi Chuxing’s Bike-Sharing Unit - JumpCrisscross
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/softbank-legend-invest-150-million-in-didi-chuxings-bike-sharing-unit
======
rasz
Didnt most Chinese bike share companies went belly up like a year ago? most
were investment scams anyway.

yep [https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/12/31/a-billion-bicyclists-
ca...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/12/31/a-billion-bicyclists-can-be-wrong-
china-business-bikeshare/)

------
chkaloon
Who the heck is going to ride shared bikes and scooters after this?

~~~
samuli
Riding a bike is safer germ-wise than sitting or standing in a crowded metro
or a bus.

